
About Leadership - douche
http://blog.dilbert.com/post/152427079266/about-leadership
======
palakchokshi
It's as if the author has been living under a rock for the past 20 years. If
he is willing to take Trump's words at face value I can't reconcile myself to
the author's views. I mean Trump's priorities are good? That's what he is
saying. Look at his track record at screwing people over after making promises
that were "good" (Trump university, unpaid contractors for his casinos, etc.)
What gives the author the confidence that Trump won't screw Americans once
elected? Didn't expect this from someone who created such a thoughtful strip
as Dilbert.

